# Grub

## fuzz

Right now I have gentoo on my 1st hd and nothing on my 2nd. I'm going to switch hd so linux is on my 2nd hd and install W2K on my 1st. My question is how can I remove and then put grub on to my new 1st hd

----------

## svan9420

I would imagine it would be the same as when you initially set up gentoo.

I would use the gentoo boot cd, chroot into your system after you have switched hard drives around.  You will have to change your menu.lst file as well under /boot/grub/ and your /etc/fstab

machine name# grub

grub> root (hd0,0)

grub> setup (hd0)

grub> quit

Until i started using gentoo, I had never chrooted into a linux box before. Now I believe it to be the cure-all for 95.9% of the problems I have had from fstab problems, file system corruption, to restoring complete systems.   

I will monitor this post to see what other users have to say.  This could be interesting.

----------

## fuzz

how would I take it grub off my linux hd.

----------

## betaphi1319

 *fuzz wrote:*   

> how would I take it grub off my linux hd.

 

It's kinda an out-of-the-way solution, but I've been able to accomplish this by using the Microsoft FDISK utility included with Windows 9x and DOS with the /MBR option.

Do this before switching the disks around:

```
fdisk /mbr
```

Sorry, I don't know a Linux solution!

----------

## fuzz

Thanks for the help

----------

